# محاضرات عن oshaباللغة العربية-تكملة اليوم الثانى



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مارس 2009)

الغرض من الأوشا:
حسب التشريع (osh act) لسنة 1970 فقد تم فى سنة 1971 إنشاء إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية (osha) فى وزارة العمل الأمريكية وذلك لما يأتى:

· تشجيع العاملين وأصحاب العمل لتقليل مخاطر العمل وتطبيق برامج للسلامة والصحة المهنية.
· الإحتفاظ بسجلات دائمة لمتابعة الإصابات والأمراض المهنية الناتجة عن العمل.
· إعداد برامج تدريب لزيادة الوعى بأمور السلامة والصحة المهنية.
· إعداد تشريعات وبرامج للسلامة والصحة المهنية واجبة التنفيذ فى جميع مواقع العمل.
· تحديد مسئوليات وواجبات كل من العاملين وأصحاب العمل فيما يتعلق بالسلامة والصحة المهنية.


----------

